# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: تحلیل سیستم انبار

## jalal2478

چطور میشه یه سیستم انبار را با کمک نمودارهای dfd طراحی کرد 

با تشکر از مدیر سایت

----------


## ERIKA

با سلام
همانطور که می دانید نمودار dfd شامل چند سطح است که هر چه شماره سطحح بالا تر می رود جزئیات کار بیشتر می شود .من چند تا عکس برای شما گذاشتم که مربوط به  تحلیل و طراحی  یک سیستم  که تا چند سطح پیش رفته  و می تواند به شما کمک کند.(البته قانون محدودیت برنامه اجازه نداد که مابقی ان را برایتان بگذارم)
یک فایل دیگر هم دارم که در مورد انبار محصول که شامل  تمام نمودار ها و Use caseبا کمک برنامه Rational Rose است اگر این فایل نیاز ات را رفع نکرد اطلاع بدهید تا اون را  هم برای شما بگذارم.
اما اگر dfdها را میخاین همین ها کمکتان میکند

----------


## Smart7000

با سلام.
اگه امكانش هست لينك فايل مربوط به انبارداري كه با Rational بود رو بگذاريد.
متشكرم.

----------


## ERIKA

> با سلام.
> اگه امكانش هست لينك فايل مربوط به انبارداري كه با Rational بود رو بگذاريد.
> متشكرم.


با سلام خدمت شما
این هم فایل انبار ، البته امیدوارم به دردت بخورد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## royaalifard

چطور میشه یه سیستم انبار را با کمک نمودارهای dfd طراحی کرد

----------


## Smart7000

سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
ممنون از همكاري صميمانتون.

----------


## ERIKA

خواهش می کنم کاری نکردم
چیزی دیگه ای خواستین رو در واسی نکنید اگه از دستم بر بیاد دریغ نمی کنم....

----------


## mehrsp

kheili barayam mofid bood vaghean mamnoon jenabe ERIKA

----------


## mojtaba&ali

سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز
و سپاس فراوان از زحمات شما
اگه امکان داره جداول تصمیم گیری و فرم گزارشات شرکت ایران خودرو رو هم بذارین.
تشکر

----------


## hajvunmeaning

salam. khob bod. ye hafte bod donbalesh bodam.
meeessssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :تشویق:

----------


## ERIKA

سلام 
*این هم نمودار های سیستم انبار داری در یک سطح دیگر* (نمودار کلی سیستم  تدارکات)

----------


## matabtaban

سلام ...ممنون از لطفتون .... خیلی خوب و کامل هست ...م.فق باشید

----------


## ERIKA

سلام 
خواهش میکنم  اما بهتره دوستان به جای زدن تایپیک برای تشکر از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنند.
موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi584

خیلی ممنون از زحمات مدیریت سایت از طرف مهدی mbm

----------


## sabah.hab

> با سلام خدمت شما
> این هم فایل انبار ، البته امیدوارم به دردت بخورد.
> موفق باشید.


آقا دستت درد نکنه خیلی بدردم خورد

----------


## kyrie-chan

ببخشین میشه این نمودار های Use case داخل فایل انبار کامل کنید؟ ( سناریو و رسم usecase  و نمودار sequense هم برای حالت best و هم general  ) 
و یک چیز دیگه چارت سازمانی و فورم هایی که تو این سیستم استفاده میشه چیه؟
نمودار FRD هم نداره

----------


## s.laleh

سلام ...ممنون از لطفتون .... خیلی خوب و کامل هست ...م.فق باشید

----------


## saeed003

ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## ssmmoo

خیلی زیاد یعنی خیلی خیلی زیاد مرسی از زحماتتون
عالی بود

----------


## STAR123

*با سپاس فراوان ...
*

----------

